# Navionics Upgrades



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Upgrade also adds contact tracing.


----------



## SPM (Dec 25, 2018)

Does anyone know if existing Navionics Platinum plus charts can be upgraded through a download (for a fee)? Or just have to buy the new chip?


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Plenty of information on the Navionics website regarding upgrades.


----------



## SPM (Dec 25, 2018)

Good suggestion, finbulLy - I just went to their web site and it seems pretty straigth forward. Thanks!


----------

